# The Amazing Race



## worachj

Check your season passes. The new season of "The Amazing Race" starts on March 30th. My old season pass is not picking up the new season because the guide data has it listed as "The Amazing Race 29".


----------



## spartanstew

My Directv DVR is picking it up just fine.


----------



## headless chicken

Yes, I came here to report the same thing. Tweeted TivoSupport...wonder if they will correct the issue in time.


----------



## astrohip

spartanstew said:


> My Directv DVR is picking it up just fine.


I'm curious, is this one of those older TiVo-based DirecTV DVR, or a new DirecTV-based DVR?

I know if it's the newer ones (for example, the Genie), it uses DirecTV guide data, which has -zero- to do with TiVo's guide data. I have both TiVos and a Genie, and the difference in the guide data is night & day. DirecTV curates their data far beyond what TiVo users are used to.


----------



## spartanstew

It's a Genie, and yes, I know it has nothing to do with TiVo's guide data.


----------



## 59er

Rovi is THE WORST. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## jasonander

I tweeted @TivoSupport about this and they replied to create a new OnePass. Sigh. It's as if they just don't even care anymore.


----------



## headless chicken

jasonander said:


> I tweeted @TivoSupport about this and they replied to create a new OnePass. Sigh. It's as if they just don't even care anymore.


I don't think it's "_as if" _they don't care. To me its become abundantly clear that the new Rovi regime sadly does not give an F.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

headless chicken said:


> I don't think it's "_as if" _they don't care. To me its become abundantly clear that the new Rovi regime sadly does not give an F.


This is not Tivo/Rovi's fault. The Amazing Race will not record for some people because they changed the title of their show to The Amazing Race 29. When the numbers come out, maybe they will figure out the problem and change it back.

Similarly, I don't want my Tivo to record Chopped: Kids Edition or Chopped Canada, ... None of the Chopped spinoffs interest me.


----------



## headless chicken

chicagobrownblue said:


> *This is not Tivo/Rovi's fault. The Amazing Race will not record for some people because they changed the title of their show to The Amazing Race 29. *When the numbers come out, maybe they will figure out the problem and change it back.


That is simply not true. The title of the show has not changed. Rovi decided to create a new show ID and call it TAR 29. It appears as the 29th season of The Amazing Race on other data providers and CBS' own website.

tvschedule.zap2it.com/tv/the-amazing-race/EP00446853?aid=tvschedule

The Amazing Race - CBS.com


----------



## hefe

Thanks for the reminder. I might have missed it. It wasn't set to record.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

headless chicken said:


> That is simply not true. The title of the show has not changed. Rovi decided to create a new show ID and call it TAR 29. *It appears as the 29th season of The Amazing Race on other data providers and CBS' own website.*
> 
> tvschedule.zap2it.com/tv/the-amazing-race/EP00446853?aid=tvschedule
> 
> The Amazing Race - CBS.com


And you think Tivo/Rovi handcrafts all that info? For all the markets in the country? They get their information from someone else. You are yet another one of those people that expect perfection and anything less is unacceptable. I check my To Do list because I know things happen and I fix them when necessary. Are you so stubborn that you won't create a new One Pass?


----------



## headless chicken

chicagobrownblue said:


> And you think Tivo/Rovi handcrafts all that info? For all the markets in the country? They get their information from someone else. *You are yet another one of those people that expect perfection and anything less is unacceptable.* I check my To Do list because I know things happen and I fix them when necessary. Are you so stubborn that you won't create a new One Pass?


Prior to Rovi's takeover Tivo was very much on top of their guide data. Issues with multiple show IDs have risen considerably ever since the company changed hands. Since you claimed this erroneous guide data is not Rovi's fault, where else is the show being called "The Amazing Race 29?" Nowhere that I can see.

We pay for Tivo service, it is not free. When I pay for a service, I _expect _to receive what is advertised, which is (allegedly) the best digital video recording service available. Missing records left and right because I am checking the To Do list daily and diligently *is* unacceptable. That's the whole point of the Tivo, in case you missed it.


----------



## hefe

I never used to have to redo season passes before. It's annoying to go backwards.


----------



## mattack

Yes, the guide data is worse, but I'm pretty sure there HAVE been times you've had to remake a SP/OP.. some of the reality shows on MTV possibly?


----------



## hefe

Wouldn't know. Haven't watched MTV in like 25 years. I really can't ever recall having to remake season passes before the recent couple seasons of Survivor and Amazing Race.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

headless chicken said:


> I don't think it's "_as if" _they don't care. To me its become abundantly clear that the new Rovi regime sadly does not give an F.


This forum has a first posted thread of Jan 13, 2006, i.e guide data problems have been around for *more than a decade*.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

headless chicken said:


> We pay for Tivo service, it is not free.


My Tivo is lifetimed, they do not get any more money from me but providing my service does incur a cost on their part. I think this was a bad business move on Tivo's part.


headless chicken said:


> When I pay for a service, I _expect _to receive what is advertised, which is (allegedly) *the best digital video recording service available*.


And it is. I keep Wishlist items for friends to alert them to programs that they can then manually record from their DVR.



headless chicken said:


> Missing records left and right because I am checking the To Do list daily and diligently *is* unacceptable. That's the whole point of the Tivo, in case you missed it.


The only show I missed on Tivo was, ironically, the season opener of The Amazing Race. I watched it on CBS.com.

I worked in software QA. Higher ups were always trying to cut my staff and the developers would bash my department. But, as soon as a new software build was deployed, I tested it, booked three issues and then went home. "How do you find these problems so fast?" was a common question from all. (inside voice): Because there are so many of them .


----------



## Mikeguy

chicagobrownblue said:


> This forum has a first posted thread of Jan 13, 2006, i.e guide data problems have been around for *more than a decade*.


But I guess what some people say is, it's the volume that's gone up, considerably.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

Mikeguy said:


> But I guess what some people say is, it's the volume that's gone up, considerably.


Understood, but mistakes are one thing, daily misses of shows, I'm skeptical.

Mine hasn't changed. There is no detail for some locally produced programs which is more common now than before the merger so Tivo records them. My 3TB drive makes superfluous recordings OK.


----------



## mattack

chicagobrownblue said:


> My Tivo is lifetimed, they do not get any more money from me but providing my service does incur a cost on their part. I think this was a bad business move on Tivo's part.


Maybe, but the competition at the time was ReplayTV, which didn't have a separate charge.

I personally don't like recurring services (but admittedly have several nowadays, like PS+, Amazon Prime).. Though even though I have lifetime, I semi-seriously wish we could pay get specific bugs fixed.

I think a per-device fee (or possibly per-household) would be much more palatable if it weren't $15/device or whatever it is now. Especially when there were fewer tuners, some of us had a couple of Tivos at a time. The idea of spending $15/month for each of them (ok, there was a previous multi-system discount but it was still a lot) was a lot. Heck, I even had one Tivo die (OLED S3) around the breakeven point.. I still "gamble" on paying lifetime and having it work out to my benefit.


----------



## satpro

Same issue here on a Roamio in Orlando market, first with The Amazing Race on CBS, now with The Middle and Modern Family on ABC, get it together Tivo.


----------



## Space

Sorry for the late post to this thread, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents.

I used to visit this forum before they switched to Rovi on my Windows Media Center (WMC) machine. It was primarily for the "Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (EAST)" thread on Sundays for when sports shifted the schedule on Fox or CBS.

Believe me when I tell you that the rest of the "Season Pass Alerts" forum was a ghost town. Maybe one or two posts a week. Now look at it, it's like the California gold rush and guide errors are golden.

Even for some time after the switch-over on TiVo (about a year after WMC?) this forum wasn't that busy because almost no one knew it was here (there was little need to know about it). But they soon discovered it, and now posts are growing like a fungus in this corner of the TiVo Community Forum.


----------



## headless chicken

Space said:


> Believe me when I tell you that the rest of the "Season Pass Alerts" forum was a ghost town. Maybe one or two posts a week. Now look at it, it's like the California gold rush and guide errors are golden.


Thanks for adding your $0.02. I don't know how or why some folks are so eager to defend Rovi when it's crystal clear they have screwed up the guide data which users pay for, be it in the form of a monthly subscription or lifetime service. Tivo is essentially a useless hunk of plastic and metal without proper guide information.


----------



## Mikeguy

headless chicken said:


> Thanks for adding your $0.02. I don't know how or why some folks are so eager to defend Rovi when it's crystal clear they have screwed up the guide data which users pay for, be it in the form of a monthly subscription or lifetime service. Tivo is essentially a useless hunk of plastic and metal without proper guide information.


Because some of us don't have your seeming experience, at least to your seeming level. It's not about "defending" anyone. My boxes are far from useless hunks, and are quite enjoyable to have and use.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

chicagobrownblue said:


> The Amazing Race will not record for some people because they changed the title of their show to The Amazing Race 29.


 Now it is *Amazing Race 30*. My old 1P did not pick it up so I created a new one.


----------



## sfhub

chicagobrownblue said:


> Now it is *Amazing Race 30*. My old 1P did not pick it up so I created a new one.


For Amazing Race and Survivor, I always have a Wishlist back up that I have ready to enable when the current season ends.


----------



## osu1991

I switched to a wishlist after last season and it picked it up for this season


----------



## DancnDude

Reminder it starts tonight. Make sure your TiVo is set up to catch Amazing Race 30. (What a pain!)


----------



## Taco Corp

chicagobrownblue said:


> Now it is *Amazing Race 30*. My old 1P did not pick it up so I created a new one.





DancnDude said:


> Make sure your TiVo is set up to catch Amazing Race 30. (What a pain!)


Recently noticed that the OnePass for this dropped the "30". It's now just "The Amazing Race". Hoping this change effectively resolves this season-to-season OnePass issue.


----------



## NYHeel

DancnDude said:


> Reminder it starts tonight. Make sure your TiVo is set up to catch Amazing Race 30. (What a pain!)





Taco Corp said:


> Recently noticed that the OnePass for this dropped the "30". It's now just "The Amazing Race". Hoping this change effectively resolves this season-to-season OnePass issue.


I missed this and neither my old One Pass for The Amazing Race nor my Amazing Race 29 picked this one up. I did just set up a new One Pass for the current season which was now just generically The Amazing Race. Now to see where I can find the first episode.


----------



## Mikeguy

NYHeel said:


> I missed this and neither my old One Pass for The Amazing Race nor my Amazing Race 29 picked this one up. I did just set up a new One Pass for the current season which was now just generically The Amazing Race. Now to see where I can find the first episode.


The Amazing Race Video - You're a Champion, Prove It


----------



## chicagobrownblue

Taco Corp said:


> Recently noticed that the OnePass for this dropped the "30". It's now just *"The Amazing Race"*. Hoping this change effectively resolves this season-to-season OnePass issue.


Thanks. I never deleted my *"The Amazing Race"* 1P, so it was picked up.


----------



## mattack

Also, note that it's 2 hours next week, so check your To Do list in case you think something higher priority might prevent it from being recorded (and you want to manually intervene).


----------



## Taco Corp

New season (31.. wow) was supposed to begin on May 22nd, but since LeBron's show tanked, they've bumped it up to April 17th (at 8PM CT/9PM ET, following Survivor).

The guide has picked it up, but of course, it's not being grouped under the old OnePass. I mean, why would a feature called "OnePass" not require a user to set up ten of them to record the same show? That'd be nonsense.


----------



## headless chicken

Taco Corp said:


> The guide has picked it up, but of course, it's not being grouped under the old OnePass. I mean, why would a feature called "OnePass" not require a user to set up ten of them to record the same show? That'd be nonsense.


Damn Rovi monkeys can't get anything right.


----------



## Taco Corp

headless chicken said:


> Damn Rovi monkeys can't get anything right.


Absolute. Monkeys.

Although these CBS reality shows are really the only ones that I've had this problem with going from season-to-season. I'm going to write a letter to my Congressperson (or probably just complain to TiVo here) and hope that it helps get this sorted once and for all. Maybe if enough people complain (hint hint), they'll take the 30 seconds and the ounce of initiative required, and fix the issue. I doubt it, but let's find out.


----------



## ThAbtO

My "Amazing Race" Wishlist picked it up.


----------



## Kaphka

Somehow, my Amazing Race wishlist is _not_ picking it up. (It's just "Title Keyword: Amazing Race". The new episode is visible in the guide, but the wishlist shows no upcoming episodes.) I'm genuinely impressed that TiVo keeps finding new ways to screw this up.


----------



## tatergator1

I made the mistake of using "Search" to update my Season Pass. The "new" listing for Amazing Race was the ~15th item in the search list for "Amazing Race". It was like the 4th listing for "Amazing Race" without any season number appended to the title, so I went through all 4 before I found the one that actually had an upcoming episode. Should have just hopped forward in the guide several days and picked it out of there.


----------



## DeltaOne

Kaphka said:


> Somehow, my Amazing Race wishlist is _not_ picking it up. (It's just "Title Keyword: Amazing Race". The new episode is visible in the guide, but the wishlist shows no upcoming episodes.) I'm genuinely impressed that TiVo keeps finding new ways to screw this up.


Same here, WishList failed to pick up the new season. I found the first show in the guide and created a new Season Pass from there.


----------



## MikeekiM

tatergator1 said:


> Should have just hopped forward in the guide several days and picked it out of there.


Yup...that's what I ended up doing...


----------



## mattack

yeah, nowadays to look at prime time, I just hit guide and look through the grid for a couple of channels. It seems like in some situations, you're even returned to the proper place when you exit back out after making a recording nowadays.


----------



## Kaphka

It's now three days away from the air date, and my "Amazing Race" wishlist still isn't picking it up. I'm really disturbed by that, because I don't understand how it could go wrong. Either wishlists don't work the way we always assumed they did, or something is seriously broken and we can no longer trust them. We haven't been able to trust OnePasses since Rovi took over, so if we don't even have wishlists as a backup anymore, that's a major problem.

Does anyone know how this could happen?

EDIT: I tried temporarily changing the wishlist to something else and then changing it back again. Now it picks up the new episode. Something must have been corrupted somehow. This still really worries me, because it could happen again in the future.


----------



## Taco Corp

Anyone else not get any SkipMode data for episode 1?

I transfer these to PC with kmttg, cut the commercials and compress... and it really sucks when the skip file doesn't come through from the mothership. Especially when having to manually edit the video can spoil the episode.


----------



## mattack

Just curious about what your wishlist was -- was it literally just the keywords AMAZING and RACE, separately?

plus, this definitely isn't defending them, but Tivos have not been quite as reliable in the past few years (post Rovi) as they were before.. but they've always been SLIGHTLY quirky.... just far LESS BAD than the others..


----------



## Taco Corp

FYI: 2-hour season premiere of TAR 32 on May 20th.


----------



## Taco Corp

Premiere canceled. Bummer.

Due to the 'Rona, CBS is holding off on premiering TAR32 (May 20th). Speculation is that it's either due to not wanting to show people running though crowded airports (during this time), or that CBS is holding onto it in case they don't get something to fill the fall Survivor slot (since filming a new season of that is up-in-the-air).

Sucks even worse for the people that were *on the show* (which was shot in 2018!), since they're under NDAs which keep them from talking about the show, and they don't get paid until it airs in its entirety.


----------



## PJO1966

Taco Corp said:


> Sucks even worse for the people that were *on the show* (which was shot in 2018!), since they're under NDAs which keep them from talking about the show, and they don't get paid until it airs in its entirety.


That would be impossible to keep secret for that long, at least for me.


----------



## Taco Corp

TAR32 will (finally, after 2 yrs on the shelf) premiere on Oct 14th at 9pmET. It will air after Big Brother for two weeks before moving to it's new timeslot at 8pmET on Oct 28th.

Hopefully, TAR will continue the recent trend of CBS reality shows being picked up by their previous season's OPs, and it will record without a hitch. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Taco Corp

Showing up in the ToDo list (The Amazing Race Ep 3301 "One Million Miles"). Looking good for the previous OP working.


----------



## NorthAlabama

great news for the 1p! :up:

maybe it will be added to my tdl, too, once my guide no longer says "title not available" for cbs on 10/14...


----------



## jlb

REMINDER that TAR starts tonight!!!!


----------



## PJO1966

My neighbors are on the race! I had no idea.

Will and James - The Amazing Race Cast Member


----------



## Worf

PJO1966 said:


> My neighbors are on the race! I had no idea.
> 
> Will and James - The Amazing Race Cast Member


So are they a $1M richer and thus you'll became best neighbour ever?


----------



## PJO1966

Worf said:


> So are they a $1M richer and thus you'll became best neighbour ever?


Is there $1M richer I just want them to buy a house from me.


----------



## mattack

there was another season in progress that was stopped due to COVID right? So does that mean there was no AR made at all in 2019? since it was said above that the now airing ones were done in 2018..


----------



## PJO1966

mattack said:


> there was another season in progress that was stopped due to COVID right? So does that mean there was no AR made at all in 2019? since it was said above that the now airing ones were done in 2018..


I believe that is correct.


----------



## refried

Episodes 4 and 5 recorded Wednesday night, but episode 5 was not TAR. I don’t see any other airings of S32 E5. ☹


----------



## osu1991

It was pushed to next week, so cbs could show more election coverage. It’ll be 1 hr next with a 2hr SWAT season premiere following it.


----------



## ocdave

But because my season pass had already recorded “episode 5”, it wasn’t going to record the actual airing of epi5 next week after the guide data was corrected. Had to set up a manual record.


----------



## DVR_Dave

ocdave said:


> But because my season pass had already recorded "episode 5", it wasn't going to record the actual airing of epi5 next week after the guide data was corrected. Had to set up a manual record.


My 1P recorded "episode 5" on Wed, 11/4 and it's now picking up the episode 5 again on Wed, 11/11.

ETA: Roamio Plus TE3, 1P set to New only.


----------



## lstone19

Oddly, my TiVo still thinks Ep 6 is running this Wednesday (which it will record since it's new in its opinion) followed by 7 and 8 on 11/18. Guide data is current.


----------



## justen_m

My TiVo is now showing S32E5 airing 11/11, and E6 and E7 on 11/18. This was recently updated, because when I checked a couple days ago it still showed E6 on 11/11. Maybe your TiVo is using a different server that hasn't been updated yet? Try checking again tomorrow?


----------



## lstone19

On second check, I noticed it only had guide data through 11/18. I've seen it stop updating before so rebooted and forced a connection and it updated. And now properly shows S32E5 on 11/11 with E6 and E7 on 11/18.

It did automatically set E5 to record even though it recorded what it thought was E5 on 11/4 (which I immediately deleted last Wednesday once I saw it wasn't TAR).


----------



## justen_m

lstone19 said:


> On second check, I noticed it only had guide data through 11/18. I've seen it stop updating before so rebooted and forced a connection and it updated. And now properly shows S32E5 on 11/11 with E6 and E7 on 11/18.
> 
> It did automatically set E5 to record even though it recorded what it thought was E5 on 11/4 (which I immediately deleted last Wednesday once I saw it wasn't TAR).


I'm not sure if mine would have done it automatically. For TAR, (and Star Trek Discovery similar problem), I changed the 1P to record Everything. Maybe I can change it back to New only.


----------



## JoeKustra

justen_m said:


> I'm not sure if mine would have done it automatically. For TAR, (and Star Trek Discovery similar problem), I changed the 1P to record Everything. Maybe I can change it back to New only.


I have to set Star Trek to new & repeats since it's in my guide with the real OAD and (R) in the metadata.


----------



## MikeekiM

So tonight we will really get two TAR episodes, correct? Or is that just bad guide data again?


----------



## lstone19

MikeekiM said:


> So tonight we will really get two TAR episodes, correct? Or is that just bad guide data again?


Supposed to be two tonight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR_Dave

MikeekiM said:


> So tonight we will really get two TAR episodes, correct? Or is that just bad guide data again?


I can confirm that two actual episodes recorded in EST zone.


----------



## Taco Corp

After "the longest pit stop in history", TAR33 will premiere Wed, Jan 5th, 2022 at 8pm.

They filmed 3 legs in Feb 2020, had to halt production because of the pandemic, and resumed production in Sept 2021. It will be interesting to see how things will change, in the middle of the race, after a 1 1/2 year "pit stop".


----------



## mrsean

Are we sure all the original teams are returning to complete the season?


----------

